# Pigeon names



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,
My pigeon eggs are about to hatch and I want to give them a good name but I cant think of any good one's so I am asking you all if you could help me find some good names for them.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

dont really know the colors  so ill just share names that come to me.

Pidgey (common name)
spots
spotty
hot shot
raven
robin


thats really all i can come up with without knowing the color sorry =[


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

So your a singh too. How many pigeons do you keep?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

yea im punjabi, but im staying with rollers not too expensive to take care of easy to maintain and food is very cheap.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Same im punjabi, i keep rollers to there real fun to watch right? I have two eggs that are going to hatch today or tomorrow so i cant wait until then.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

i have tipplers in punjab. yes rollers are fun to watch.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

What part of punjab?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

HappyXD said:


> What part of punjab?


near ludhianna


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

ok do you know any tips for baby pigeons/squabs


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

HappyXD said:


> ok do you know any tips for baby pigeons/squabs


yea - leave them with their parent until they r like 28 days old or once squeeked watever ur comfortable with then right when you take them out of the breeding loft put them in a cage on top of ur flying loft with water then whistle/shake bottle with seeds or rocks in it and put the bird through the trap and feed it and just repeat this process every day for 2 weeks and then open the door to ur flying loft and let the bird choose if it wants to fly or not just wait dont force him out if he doesnt fly its all good just close the door and keep trying the day he flys wait like 10 minutes and whistle/shake bottle and see if he returns. thats what i do very affective i would recommand letting him out with birds that are already trained to return home so he comes down with them less chance of losing him


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

How long have you been raising pigeons for?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

this is where i got it http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Roller_Pigeon_Articles.html 
there r 5 articles view all of them it will help you out alot


----------

